# PC Spiele am Win 8 Tablet - Vorschläge



## Kotor (4. März 2013)

*PC Spiele am Win 8 Tablet - Vorschläge*

Hi,

hab absichtlich nicht im Tablet Forum geposted. 

Ich bräuchte ein paar weitere Spiele-Vorschläge (x86), welche ich auf einem *Acer Iconia W510* (Win8 no rt) zocken könnte.
Angry birds, Cut Rope usw. .. alles gesehen und recht kurzlebig.

Bin grad bei Torchlight 1 über Steam ... einwandfrei im Netbook Modus.
Diablo, Age of Empires ... hab ich einige Titel und kommt als nächstes.

Weiters denke ich denke an DosBox und Emulatoren. (obwohl nicht ganz so interessant, da ich damit auch schon durch bin)

Aber aus all dem ganzen Zeugs ... fällt jemanden noch eine wirklich Perle aus der Vergangenheit ein ... die am Tablet laufen wird. 
Multitouch und weiter Vorzüge der Gegenwart sind natürlich nicht ausschlaggebend, da mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt wird. 

Hier noch alles an HW-Specs:

CPU: Intel Atom Z2760, 2x 1.80GHz • RAM: 2GB • Festplatte: 32GB SSD • Grafik: Intel GMA 3650 (IGP), Micro HDMI • Display: 10.1", 1366x768, kapazitiv Multi-Touch, glare LED • Anschlüsse: 1x USB 2.0 (Micro-USB) • Wireless: WLAN 802.11bgn, Bluetooth 4.0, NFC • Card reader: microSDHC • Webcam: 2.0 Megapixel (vorne), 8.0 Megapixel (hinten) • Betriebssystem: Windows 8 32-Bit • Akku: Li-Polymer • Gewicht: 0.58kg • Abmessungen: 258x167x8.8mm • Besonderheiten: Lagesensor, Lichtsensor, Gyroskop, Beschleunigungssensor, inkl. Dockingstation (USB 2.0/Tastatur) • Herstellergarantie: 12 Monate


----------



## bofferbrauer (7. März 2013)

*AW: PC Spiele am Win 8 Tablet - Vorschläge*

Welche art Spiele magst du denn überhaupt so?


----------

